# New Years Storm



## lawn king (Nov 21, 2004)

Boston north snow - Boston south rain. South east Ma & Ct are getting a car wash, everyone else in new england, jackpot!


----------



## ADMSWELDING (Dec 26, 2005)

lawn king;473616 said:


> Boston north snow - Boston south rain. South east Ma & Ct are getting a car wash, everyone else in new england, jackpot!


How much they talking about anyone know? I,m 12 mi north of boston i hope i,m in the snow zone.


----------



## TLC Snow Div. (Oct 28, 2007)

Guessing it will be around 4 inches. According to Accu Weather i'm in the 3-6 inch zone since i'm on the NH state line.


----------



## Kramer (Nov 13, 2004)

Its a beautiful thing---starting to stick at 10:45 Am in Westfield Ma!!


----------



## frostypuck (Sep 24, 2006)

*Boston Guys- Rain or Snow?*

Hey guys,

Just trying to figure out how accurate the weatherman has been. Did you get rain or snow last storm? 12/30-12/31? I got an inch of snow, then the rain started. I was in the 3-6 range at 10pm that night.
Chris
Norwood, MA


----------



## PORTER 05 (Dec 28, 2005)

got nothing here but a little drizzle on the coast, when ever we get these iffy rain/snow stroms we almost always get rain , out of the 70 places we plow theres not one property thats no more than a quater mile form the oceaon, and being it an island thats like in all directions.


----------



## JeepTJ (Nov 4, 2006)

*Doesn't look like much for us???*

I'm just below the "Red Dot" under North Conwaypayup

Fran


----------



## bribrius (May 5, 2007)

nws say 3-7" today and 6 to 10" tonight for me. i dont use pay weather service. wait and see i guess. just had 9" i was plowing yesterday.
definatley turned into a big snow year.


----------



## Kramer (Nov 13, 2004)

*western mass update*

still snowin at 2:45 PM-- about 3.5" so far--lookin great!


----------



## lawn king (Nov 21, 2004)

Bribrius, Is that a 1989 chevy?


----------



## bribrius (May 5, 2007)

lawn king;473903 said:


> Bribrius, Is that a 1989 chevy?


2000
had a loan on it for a week and it annoyed me so i paid it off.
next one is going to be a cash deal.


----------



## lawn king (Nov 21, 2004)

I had an 89 scottsdale K2500 extended cab i purchased new, it had the 5.7 it was a super truck. Its still in service to this day!


----------



## lawn king (Nov 21, 2004)

No hunting,no fishing,no nothing, go home! Its over for now folks, calling for mid 50's here this weekend, see you all in a week or so?


----------

